# Well,guess who's one day late?



## jevm (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, AF was due today and was a no-show. We'll see what tomorrow brings







:







:

Maybe the answer to how long swimmers live is true. About a week, we'll see. I've taken a couple tests but I think they were too soon. We'll see what happens. We're so happy with our 2 children and a third isn't what we planned for but we'd certainly be happy about it.

Nevermind. I spoke too soon. Af showed.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah well. Maybe this will give you some insight into what you want, as you seemed pretty exited about being late? Perhaps it's a sign to start TTC # 3!


----------

